# Sick honeysuckle vine



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

my honeysuckle has to be my favorite plant of any in my limited garden...and I noticed that it is sick...white spots on the leaves.
After some internet searches I came up with some fungus...I went and bought some spray for it...removed all the blighted leaves and trimmed the dead pieces off. Picked up the shed leaves and sprayed the crap out of it and will continue to do it every 10 days.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Does the plant come back???


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Never had a problem with ours. I tried but can't even kill the darn thing. (wifes plant)

I continue to remove excess from getting unruly


----------

